# Breeding Cock to Daughter



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

When I bought my pair of Racers, the breeder told me to use the Cock's side of the two birds to build a racng team. Because the Cock's family is much stronger than the hen. I have one daugther from him so far. She is about 6 months old. Have 1 YB & 2 squeakers that are to young to tell their sex. Plus 2 Cocks that are about 8 months old. What I want to do get the best racers from this Cock's bloodlines. What would be the best way to use the Cock's daughter(s) to breed back to him ? Thank You Ed


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

Good morning meatcutterss1 found this web-site might help.

http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/w...-correct-line-breeding-fixing-champion-blood/


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

MH Flyer: Thank You


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Breeding father/daughter/granddaughter/greatgranddaughter, etc is line breeding. The idea is to concentrate the genes to one side like taking a cup of 1/2 water and 1/2 juice and adding either more water or more juice to the mix. If you do it enough, you'll get either all water or all juice. Same concept.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

meatcutterss1 said:


> When I bought my pair of Racers, the breeder told me to use the Cock's side of the two birds to build a racng team. Because the Cock's family is much stronger than the hen. I have one daugther from him so far. She is about 6 months old. Have 1 YB & 2 squeakers that are to young to tell their sex. Plus 2 Cocks that are about 8 months old. What I want to do get the best racers from this Cock's bloodlines. What would be the best way to use the Cock's daughter(s) to breed back to him ? Thank You Ed


If the hen is genetically inferior why use her?

For example I could take a super Cock Bird and mate it to Oh lets say a Fantail. It will take Till ether the 4th or 5th generation of strict linebreeding (father to daughter, to grand daughter, ect.) to remove the traights of the inferior (for racing purposes) fantail. It will take till generation 7 to get a bird that is genetically 99% or origianl superbird. it will take 20 generations of strict inbreeding to get to 99.9999 % pure.

So if the hen is inferior to the cock obtain a hen that is his equal. By this I mean a hen that he will click with and give you top performing birds. 

You will be way ahead of the curve and then you can use a combination of in breeding and line breeding to continue reproducing top quality youngsters. 

Just a thought,

Lawman


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You Xueoo, & Lawman. Now I understand he breedin process more. Now here is one more question . There is Red Grizzle Hen that I like so much. She is white & has red specks all over. I have a really nice all White Cock. How many geneations would it take for them to have solid white offsprings ?


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

meatcutterss1 said:


> Thank You Xueoo, & Lawman. Now I understand he breedin process more. Now here is one more question . There is Red Grizzle Hen that I like so much. She is white & has red specks all over. I have a really nice all White Cock. How many geneations would it take for them to have solid white offsprings ?


Here is a pure line breeding break down that shows your chances of breeding a pure white younster out of a white cock and red grizzle hen. In first generation your chances are 50-50 with each subsequent inbreeding you get better and better chances. By generation five or six of strict line breeding you should be producing almost all pure white babies, with just and occasional speck of red flaking showing up. 

Line breeding:
Generations
1) 50-50 Superbird = A	A = Daughter
2) 75-25 A X B =AB	AB= Grand Daughter
3) 87.5 – 12.5	A X AB	=AC	AC = Great Grand Daughter
4) 93.75 - A X AC	=AD
5) 96.875 - A X AD	=AE	
6) 98.4375 - ect.
7) 99.21875 - 
8) 99.609375 -
9) 99.804685 –
10)	99.90234 – 
11)	99.95117 –	As you can see in generation 9 of straight 
12)	99.975585 –	line breeding you achieve 99% of Superbird
13)	99.90234 –	genetics, however it takes until generation
14)	99.993895 –	20 to get as close to 100% super bird as can be 
15)	99.996945 –	achieved
16)	99.99847 –
17)	99.999235 –
18)	99.999615 –
19)	99.999805 –
20)	99.9999 –


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lawman, Thanks for the chart, seeing makes it easier for me to undestand. So for sure this would also apply to the Hen. Wow, now I can see this more clearer. Thanks Lawman


----------

